# vos



## ChicaCanadiense16

"Y si me enamoro sea de *vos"*

Esto fue una linea en una cancion, pero no habia oido de "vos" antes?
Es otra palabra por "tu" o algo??


----------



## ReadingForPleasure

Yep, it means tú.  It's a regional word not used in all Spanish-speaking countries.  

Is your song by any chance by Juanes?  Good taste in music!

: )


----------



## ChicaCanadiense16

Siiiii me le encanta !


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

ChicaCanadiense16 said:


> "Y si me enamoro sea de *vos"*
> 
> Esto fue una linea en una cancion, pero no habia oido de "vos" antes?
> Es otra palabra por "tu" o algo??


*Vos* instead of *tú* is only used in the Rio de la Plata countries.

_Y si me enamoro que sea de *vostí*_


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Juan Carlos:

También en *El Salvador* es sumamente común el uso del "*vos*". De hecho el 99% de la población usa este pronombre en lugar del tú.

Saludos,


----------



## EmilyD

En Nicaragua se oye *vos*, (por lo menos, en el departamento de Masaya)pero aveces se desaparece el "s" final...

Nomi


----------



## Kskbbellina

Bueno, en este caso Juanes es de Colombia y también lo usa en las letras de sus canciones. Su uso no es considerado incorrecto o grosero, sí coloquial, para el trato de personas con las cuales tenemos confianza, familia, amigos, etc.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

El "*vos*" es de uso tan popular en el caso específico de *El Salvador*, que incluso los periódicos están reconociendo dicha realidad, publicando suplementos dirigidos mayormente al público juvenil usando en su totalidad el "*vos*" y eliminando toda alusión al "*tú*". Incluso con frecuencia en la radio y televisión se transmiten anuncios comerciales utilizando el "*voseo*". Lo único que nos falta es que dicho pronombre sea reconocido de manera *oficial* en nuestra gramática.

Nuevamente saludos,


----------



## mibeke

El vos como se esta diciendo no solo se usa en argentina si no en muchas otras zonas de america latina, era la forma arcaica de tú usada en el español del siglo XV que en España se perdio pero se conserva en muchos lugares de américa, en español de españa vos suena a extremadamente formal y seri la formula para dirigirse a un rey o alguien de la realeza


----------



## mibeke

en colombia en cambio no es muy comun, pero juanes lo utilizo en mi opinion primero por que iba bien con la rima "si me enamoro sea de vos, y que de tu voz sea este corazon" que debido al seseo en america se trata de homófonos y en segundo lugar porque sabe que su música va a un público latino en general y asi se gana a la gente de esos lugares


----------



## Eugin

mibeke said:


> en colombia en cambio no es muy comun, pero juanes lo utilizo en mi opinion primero por que iba bien con la rima "si me enamoro sea de vos, y que de tu voz sea este corazon" que debido al seseo en america se trata de *homófonos* y en segundo lugar porque sabe que su *música* va a un *público* latino en general y asi se gana a la gente de esos lugares


 
Mibeke, una consulta: si pudiste acentuar las palabras "_homófonos_", "_música_" y "_público_", ¿por qué no lo haces con el resto de las palabras que también llevan acento? 

No te olvides que muchas personas aprenden español leyendo tus posts...


----------



## Eugin

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> *Vos* instead of *tú* is only used in the Rio de la Plata countries.
> 
> _Y si me enamoro que sea de *vostí*_


 
Con todo mi respecto, Juan Carlos, me parece un tanto "abuso de autoridad" de tu parte (si se puede decir de esa manera) decir que es incorrecto cross usar _vos_ en lugar de _tí_ tick. 

Se trata de una canción y por lo general se permiten esas licencias a la hora de escribir para conseguir rimas o por cualquier otro motivo... 

Además, está totalmente aceptado el uso de _vos_ en algunos países... de manera que no puedo encontrarle el uso  de esa manera regional para llamar a alguien por "tí"....


----------



## mibeke

Eugin said:


> Mibeke, una consulta: si pudiste acentuar las palabras "_homófonos_", "_música_" y "_público_", ¿por qué no lo haces con el resto de las palabras que también llevan acento?
> 
> No te olvides que muchas personas aprenden español leyendo tus posts...


  No te imaginas del coñazo que supone para mi con el teclado inglés


----------



## mibeke

otra teoría sería que se me está olvidando el español de tanto tiempo que llevo en UK jaja


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Muy interesantes los aportes de _EmilyD_ y _ksbbellina_ que señalan que el _voseo_ está extendido en otros países fuera del Rio de la Plata (San Salvador, Nicaragua). Como bien lo indica _mibeke_, es un arcaísmo utilizado en el lenguaje informal con amigos que procede del respetuoso _vos sóis_ de antaño (conservado en España).

En Argentina y Uruguay si un niño o joven usara _tú_ con sus compañeros sería lisa y llanamente tildado de afeminado. _'Ay, tú. ¿Y vos que sos?_

En Chile se lo escucha en clases bajas, sin la _s_ final como lo señala _EmilyD_ para Nicaragua. _'¿Vo' soi' tonto o te hacís el leso?_


----------



## i heart queso

mibeke said:


> No te imaginas del coñazo que supone para mi con el teclado inglés



Anda, ¿y nosotros???  ¡¡También nosotros estamos obligados y nunca hemos tenido un teclado español!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Eugin said:


> Con todo mi respecto, Juan Carlos, me parece un tanto "abuso de autoridad" de tu parte (si se puede decir de esa manera) decir que es incorrecto cross usar _vos_ en lugar de _tí_ tick.
> 
> Se trata de una canción y por lo general se permiten esas licencias a la hora de escribir para conseguir rimas o por cualquier otro motivo...
> 
> Además, está totalmente aceptado el uso de _vos_ en algunos países... de manera que no puedo encontrarle el uso  de esa manera regional para llamar a alguien por "tí"....


Mi querida Eugin, tratemos de entendernos. No hay tal abuso de autoridad pues simplemente hago algunos alcances _inoficiosamente_. El mensaje a _ChicaCanadiense16_ puede haber sido algo críptico, pero señala que el _voseo _solamente se usa en el Rio de la Plata (ahora sabemos que también en San Salvador y Nicaragua). De lo cual se infiere, al preferenciar el uso de _tú_, que éste es aplicable a todos los países hispanoparlantes y el _vos_ sólo en el Cono Sur. Tan simple como eso.

¡Cómo no voy a estar familiarizado con el _voseo_, si soy porteño! Pero no lo utilizaría en Chile, Perú o Colombia y ése era el mensaje implícito para _ChicaCanadiense16_ u otros foreros estudiantes.

Por último, no sé si algunos foreros estarán de acuerdo conmigo en el sentido de que las líricas son una mala fuente para aprender cualquier idioma por el uso arbitrario de algunos términos que preferiblemente los estudiantes no deberían asimilar en un comienzo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

i heart queso said:


> Anda, ¿y nosotros??? ¡¡También nosotros estamos obligados y nunca hemos tenido un teclado español!!


 
¿En tu Windows no puedes adaptar tu teclado al _español_ digitando _Herramientas_ e _Idiomas_, señalando _Preferencia_?
¡Creo que puedes adaptarlo incluso al _swahili_!


----------



## Eugin

El porteño de JuanCa said:
			
		

> ¡Cómo no voy a estar familiarizado con el _voseo_, si soy porteño! Pero no lo utilizaría en Chile, Perú o Colombia y ése era el mensaje implícito para _ChicaCanadiense16_ u otros foreros estudiantes.


 
¡Pero señor!!! ¿Cómo quieres que _adivine_ que también SOS p) porteño si tu información dice "Chile, español".... ¡Es bueno saberlo ahora, je!  



			
				Juan Carlitos said:
			
		

> Por último, no sé si algunos foreros estarán de acuerdo conmigo en el sentido de que las líricas son una mala fuente para aprender cualquier idioma por el uso arbitrario de algunos términos que preferiblemente los estudiantes no deberían asimilar en un comienzo.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo en este punto, pero justo esa canción de Juanes (o al menos esa parte que usa "_vos_") no es tan gramaticalmente incorrecta... me parece... 

Saludos


----------



## chispa29

Un aporte pequña, que en Honduras también se usa mucho el voséo; bueno, pienso que en todo centroamerica se usa. 

Y yo estoy de la opinión de que las canciones son un excelente fuente para aprender: así se aprende como habla la gente, y no solamente como hablan los maestros!


----------



## Mirlo

mibeke said:


> En Colombia en cambio no es muy común, pero Juanes lo utilizó en mi opinión primero por que iba bien con la rima "si me enamoro sea de vos, y que de tu voz sea este corazón" que debido al seseo en america se trata de homófonos y en segundo lugar porque sabe que su música va a un público latino en general y asi se gana a la gente de esos lugares


 
Tu explicación me parece perfecta, pero
I'm sorry!!
Mucha gente viene a éste foro a aprender,

Saludos,


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Eugin said:


> ¡Pero señor!!! ¿Cómo quieres que _adivine_ que también SOS p) porteño si tu información dice "Chile, español".... ¡Es bueno saberlo ahora, je!
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en este punto, pero justo esa canción de Juanes (o al menos esa parte que usa "_vos_") no es tan gramaticalmente incorrecta... me parece...
> 
> Saludos


 
Entonces querrás decir : _'¿cómo quieresquerésque adivine..?'_
(esta _corrección_ no es recomendable para estudiantes de español, perdón, castellano como se dice en Argentina)

¡Y cómo no aceptar a Juanes en su lírica si tenemos al _Martín Fierro_ en su prosa?
_'¡Ha garto!, Me pegó el grito, y yo dije despacito: ¡más lagarto serás *vos*! *...*'_

Interesante es comentar que a la particular terminología del argentino porteño se agrega su distintivo acento, tan diferente de la cantadita cordobesa.


----------



## profe105

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Muy interesantes los aportes de _EmilyD_ y _ksbbellina_ que señalan que el _voseo_ está extendido en otros países fuera del Rio de la Plata (San Salvador, Nicaragua). Como bien lo indica _mibeke_, es un arcaísmo utilizado en el lenguaje informal con amigos que procede del respetuoso _vos sóis_ de antaño (conservado en España).
> 
> En Argentina y Uruguay si un niño o joven usara _tú_ con sus compañeros sería lisa y llanamente tildado de afeminado. _'Ay, tú. ¿Y vos que sos?_
> 
> En Chile se lo escucha en clases bajas, sin la _s_ final como lo señala _EmilyD_ para Nicaragua. _'¿Vo' soi' tonto o te hacís el leso?_


 

Perdón, Juan Carlos, pero San Salvador es la capital del país de El Salvador.  San Salvador no es un país.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

chispa29 said:


> Y yo estoy de la opinión de que las canciones son un excelente fuente para aprender: así se aprende como habla la gente, y no solamente como hablan los maestros!


Song lyrics may be a good source to learn new words.

'To be or not to be' (Shakespeare)
'To be is to do' (Bernard Shaw)
'Dobedobedo' (Frank Sinatra)

Could somebody please translate Frank Sinatras's lyrics into Spanish?

(Sorry, just a joke).


----------



## mirk

'To be or not to be' (Shakespeare)
'To be is to do' (Bernard Shaw)
'Dobedobedo' (Frank Sinatra)



I'm laughing so hard! this line is going to my blog... may I quote you, Juan Carlos?


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

profe105 said:


> Perdón, Juan Carlos, pero San Salvador es la capital del país de El Salvador. San Salvador no es un país.


No tienes porqué pedir perdón, el error lo cometí yo. Merezco un 0 en geografía.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

mirk said:


> 'To be or not to be' (Shakespeare)
> 'To be is to do' (Bernard Shaw)
> 'Dobedobedo' (Frank Sinatra)
> 
> I'm laughing so hard! this line is going to my blog... may I quote you, Juan Carlos?


You don't have to quote me, it's free.

I am glad you share humor. Some friends in the forum are piqued if you make a remark that does not fit into their framework.


----------



## abeltio

Qué raro que nadie haya acudido al mataburros más autorizado de la lengua para aclarar la cuestión... mejor! así me da algo para agregar...

Por otra parte, al que se sienta molesto u ofendido por la aceptación de la RAE del uso de vos en las conjugaciones verbales... se le ruega encarecidamente que no dirija los comentarios a este simple mensajero, toda queja puede ser dirigida directamente a la RAE.

Si la RAE considera que los fundamentos son lo suficientemente contundentes seguramente van a eliminar el vos del diccionario y de las conjugaciones... 

Más aún, las academias locales seguramente se harán cargo de proteger la lengua y llamarán la atención a los sabios y honestos gobernantes sobre el efecto deletéreo que ocasiona en la cultura de la nación, principalmente en las mentes de los jóvenes en formación, el mal uso de la misma. Especialmente en expresiones populares como la canción de Juanes...

De esa manera el cantante de marras tendrá que, mal que le pese, cambiar la canción a: ... si me enamoro que sea de tí.
Aunque el ritmo, la rima y el sabor de la canción se vayan a la mismísima grasa, suciedad o porquería que se pega a la ropa o a otra cosa (según RAE, claro).

*vos**.*
(Del lat. _vos_).

*1. *pron. person. Forma de 2.ª persona singular o plural y en masculino o femenino, empleada como tratamiento. Lleva preposición en los casos oblicuos y exige verbo en plural, pero concierta en singular con el adjetivo aplicado a la persona a quien se dirige. _Vos, don Pedro, sois docto; vos, Juana, sois caritativa._ En la actualidad solo se usa en tono elevado.
*2. *pron. person._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ C. Rica_,_ El Salv._,_ Nic._,_ Par._,_ Ur._ y_ Ven._ Formas de 2.ª persona singular. Cumple la función de sujeto, vocativo y término de complemento. Su paradigma verbal difiere según las distintas áreas de empleo. En México, u. c. rur.

Je, je, je... Colombia bonita no figura... ¡Pero sí que se usa! Especialmente lo escuché en Cartagena y Medellín - y en Medellín... hay tanguerías que son tan buenas o mejores que las de Buenos Aires. ¡Cómo saben de tango en Medellín!


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

FORMAS NO PERSONALES​ 

Infinitivo 
enamorar
Participio
enamorado
Gerundio
enamorando
INDICATIVO
Presente
enamoro
enamoras / *enamorás*
enamora
enamoramos
enamoráis / enamoran
enamoran​ 

IMPERATIVO
enamora (tú) / *enamorá (vos)*
enamorad (vosotros) / enamoren (ustedes)​ 


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## outkast

abeltio said:


> Aunque el ritmo, la rima y el sabor de la canción se vayan a la mismísima *grasa, suciedad o porquería que se pega a la ropa o a otra cosa* (según RAE, claro).


That´s great!!! And I did look it up!

_(Sí, también se usa el "vos" en Costa Rica)
_


----------



## Bienvenidos

ChicaCanadiense16 said:


> Siiiii me le encanta !



También:

No es para *tí*, sino para *ti *


----------



## MarX

ChicaCanadiense16 said:


> "Y si me enamoro sea de *vos"*
> 
> Esto fue una linea en una cancion, pero no habia oido de "vos" antes?
> Es otra palabra por "tu" o algo??


Yes. *Vos* another word for *tú*/*ti* in many Hispanic countries. In Costa Rica you use *vos* or *usted* in real life and *tú* is to be heard in certain situations, like in song lyrics. 



Eugin said:


> ¡Pero señor!!! ¿Cómo quieres querés que _adivine_ que también SOS p) porteño si tu información dice "Chile, español".... ¡Es bueno saberlo ahora, je!
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo con vos en este punto, pero justo esa canción de Juanes (o al menos esa parte que usa "_vos_") no es tan gramaticalmente incorrecta... me parece...
> 
> Saludos


Just being a nitpick.


----------



## Kskbbellina

"Por último, no sé si algunos foreros estarán de acuerdo conmigo en el sentido de que las letras de canciones son una mala fuente para aprender cualquier idioma por el uso arbitrario de algunos términos que preferiblemente los estudiantes no deberían asimilar en un comienzo."
Justamente, por ser populares, ayudan, incluso cuando no sean del todo gramaticalmente adecuadas. Se puede explicar, si fuera el caso, que se trata de una excepción. : )


----------

